# Dooly county - Double mainbeamer 9 point is home



## lethemwalk (Jul 11, 2011)

Not my biggest buck ever, but I really love how the mount turned out.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 11, 2011)

nice buck


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2011)

Good looking buck and mount.

Hoss


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrads!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 11, 2011)

Great Buck!!!


----------



## Philnlucky (Jul 11, 2011)

Awsome!


----------



## kevincox (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Bustem (Aug 11, 2011)

Fine buck


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice buck.


----------



## nscrash (Aug 12, 2011)

*O-ya*

Congrats on a sweet buck!  Ive seen some monsters in dooly co!


----------



## Redhand (Aug 12, 2011)

I see Tony's did a good job Kenny!!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome buck!! I haven't killed anything with that kind of character-yet!!


----------



## hunt4bone (Aug 13, 2011)

Great buck!


----------



## Buckjunkie (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool buck!


----------



## jkk6028 (Aug 13, 2011)

really nice mount


----------



## 08f250sd (Sep 4, 2011)

Great buck


----------



## Coffee Football (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice


----------



## lethemwalk (Sep 7, 2011)

Redhand said:


> I see Tony's did a good job Kenny!!!



Does the best around here IMO.


----------



## ranger1977 (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome buck, slick mount, congrats!


----------

